# video camera for snowboarding



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

just wondering if anybody uses a cheap hd camera like a flip video camera to do snowboard videos. Also i found i have been having difficulty with follow shots as the camera shakes to much for that kind of stuff.....how do u guys take follow shots without the camera shaking too much?


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

A lot of people use one of these cam caddies with a video camera that has built in image stabilization:

Cam Caddie @ Amazon.com


----------



## nigel b (Jul 6, 2009)

use the go pro or contour


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I think it probably helps if your doing follow shots to have something that's stationary on your body, like a helmet cam or something. Not only that, but it's rather tricky to accurately shoot someone while having to still snowboard...

I've tried with just crappy cameras being held in my hand and they always end up really shakey. I think the best one I shot was with my Ipod strapped to the front of my helmet. It eliminated alott of the shakeyness and the focus was better since it was recording basicly whereever my head was looking.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

def go with the HD GoPro. its about 250 which is pretty good considering its hd and water proof along with having a nice wide angle lens to catch everything.

GoPro Official Store: Wearable Digital Cameras for Sports


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Amazon.com: Panasonic Lumix DMC-TS2 14.1 MP Waterproof Digital Camera with 4.6x Optical Image Stabilized Zoom with 2.7-Inch LCD (Silver): Camera & Photo
My friend got one of those then another firend bought one after seeing it. They are great cameras. Check youtube for some samples of video from it. It's small, waterproof to 30ft and shock proof to 6ft drop. You can easily keep this in your jacket pocket with no worry and whip it out when ever you want to shoot something. If you want to do any follow cam then it has the same problem as any other small camera. It doesn't weigh enough to absorb the tiny movements of you body. I was able to do some decent follow stuff at the skatepark using an old camera bracket but it still needed more weight to get it to fully stabilize. Something like this is what you want for follow. $14 Camera Stabilizer


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I have the GoPro/Contour and both Drift Cameras: My choice?

Drift HD170 Action Camera
 See details 

Our price: $329.95

The reason this is the best? GoPro fogs, Contour is not a true fish-eye, and the Drift has a LCD and Remote. It also feels the best holding it with snow gloves for follow cam style shooting. LCD playback is so key. Otherwise you can spend all day shooting the sky and missing the better angles.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for posting. It's always good to see people who have all 3 and compare. What about mounting capabilities, battery life and price? Is $330 the market price or can we find it for cheaper? You can find GoPro/Contour at $250 range very easily for example. 



Suburban Blend said:


> I have the GoPro/Contour and both Drift Cameras: My choice?
> 
> Drift HD170 Action Camera
> See details
> ...


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

legends6spd said:


> Thanks for posting. It's always good to see people who have all 3 and compare. What about mounting capabilities, battery life and price? Is $330 the market price or can we find it for cheaper? You can find GoPro/Contour at $250 range very easily for example.


Multi Sport Mounting (Package includes Handlebar Grip, Goggle Mount, Helmet Grip, Head Strap, Velcro Strap and Universal Mount)


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

I haven't had a day where I filled up more than a 4 GB card or... ran out of juice.


----------



## tecknojoe (Jan 6, 2008)

Suburban Blend said:


> I have the GoPro/Contour and both Drift Cameras: My choice?
> 
> Drift HD170 Action Camera
> See details
> ...


How does it handle low light compared to the contour? what about high speeds? any wobble affects? I've been wanting a contour but this one looks pretty good.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

Suburban Blend said:


> I haven't had a day where I filled up more than a 4 GB card or... ran out of juice.



which one has 4gb? doesnt battery run out b4 storage runs out?


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> def go with the HD GoPro. its about 250 which is pretty good considering its hd and water proof along with having a nice wide angle lens to catch everything.
> 
> GoPro Official Store: Wearable Digital Cameras for Sports


I've heard a lot of good things about these, and youtube has a bunch of different vids of people filming with them and they look amazing. Plus if you dont like to helmet attach it you can also use their attachment piece and put it on an end of a ski pole which a lot of people tend to do.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Method said:


> I've heard a lot of good things about these, and youtube has a bunch of different vids of people filming with them and they look amazing. Plus if you dont like to helmet attach it you can also use their attachment piece and put it on an end of a ski pole which a lot of people tend to do.


yea thats what i do, i also have a suction cup attachment so i can attach it to my board which might be kinda cool.

i've never had any problems with the gopro fogging either but maybe i just got lucky


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

The Drift HD170 has a low light Night Mode. I thing the Drift has the sharpest picture when compared side by side to the other two cameras. The Contour Lens is not as wide as the other two. The GoPro picture quality, out of the box is awesome, but I'm testing Firmware updates for the Drift that make it equal to the GoPro as far a color saturation.

Back to the review capacity via the LCD: It's a MUST!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> The Drift HD170 has a low light Night Mode. I thing the Drift has the sharpest picture when compared side by side to the other two cameras. The Contour Lens is not as wide as the other two. The GoPro picture quality, out of the box is awesome, but I'm testing Firmware updates for the Drift that make it equal to the GoPro as far a color saturation.
> 
> Back to the review capacity via the LCD: It's a MUST!


now are you talking about the regular GoPro or the HD GoPro? cause the picture quality is way better in the HD one for obvious reasons.


----------



## MountainManCO (Sep 7, 2010)

i have a GoPro that i will be trying out this season, i hope it works out well, its been good for off-roading but i do wish it had LCD playback, i worry about what SB said about shooting the sky all day - see my sample vids from my 4wheeling trips with the link below (i plan to use it for my SCUBA trips next year too so i like the waterproof case)

Video Camcorders! - Toyota FJ Cruiser Forum


----------



## Cbalke (Oct 1, 2009)

I have to say the GoPro HD. I used one all last year and loved it. I have taken it snorkeling and cliff jumping in Hawaii and 20+ days of boarding. They are pretty indestructible. As for the fogging they offer anti fog inserts to put in the back of the case. They are essentially a moisture absorbing piece of cloth.

Here is a great video filmed from several different GoPro HD's
YouTube - GoPro HD HERO camera: The Snowboard Movie!


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Cbalke said:


> I have to say the GoPro HD. I used one all last year and loved it. I have taken it snorkeling and cliff jumping in Hawaii and 20+ days of boarding. They are pretty indestructible. As for the fogging they offer anti fog inserts to put in the back of the case. They are essentially a moisture absorbing piece of cloth.
> 
> Here is a great video filmed from several different GoPro HD's
> YouTube - GoPro HD HERO camera: The Snowboard Movie!


that video was awesome, they mustve had at least 10 gopros there


----------



## MountainManCO (Sep 7, 2010)

NICE!!!
so another question, should i use the adhesive mounts on my helmet, will those stay on? or do i need to buy a strap mount for my GoProHERO???


----------



## MountainManCO (Sep 7, 2010)

sounds like it is pretty sticky lol
GoPro adhesive mount question


----------



## Cbalke (Oct 1, 2009)

I used the self adhesive mount and I have had zero problems (knock on wood). Even with some really good tumbles it has stayed on. If I was able to use the helmet strap (I can't because I don't have slots in my helmet) I probably would just so I would feel better about it.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Sharp develops high def mobile 3D camera module


----------



## Cbalke (Oct 1, 2009)

As for the 3D, GoPro has one in the works. Here is a link that mentions the 3D model and also boasts about the quality of their cameras.
GoPro Official Store: Wearable Digital Cameras for Sports


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> now are you talking about the regular GoPro or the HD GoPro?


GoPro HD

Check out this Drift Mountain Bike vid that was just posted: Steve Peat getting busy





Did you know in YouTube that you have to switch to 1080p ??? unless you set it up that way in your account settings.


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a Panasonic HMC40, but i have to toss a fitted trash bag on it, and put hand warmers on the battery 
But hey, riders who want to get noticed, want their tricks in 1080p :laugh:


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

I just picked up a ContourHD and am excited to get filming this season. I'd love to have $1500 - $2500 to spend on something professional but I've got to start somewhere. I've got plans to take video as many days as possible this season and put it all together at the end of the year. Another friend of mine has a ContourHD and it worked really well for him last season.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

my only experience with helmet cams was a countour that a guy had with us out in Wyoming a few winters ago. Snow was coming down heavy & wet, the camera basically didn't record anything after about 20 seconds because the lens got covered with snow/moisture.

I also want to go HD, looking at the GoPro cams instead of Contour - better frame rate at 720 I think.


----------



## Nose Press (Oct 10, 2010)

lupine said:


> I just picked up a ContourHD and am excited to get filming this season. I'd love to have $1500 - $2500 to spend on something professional but I've got to start somewhere. I've got plans to take video as many days as possible this season and put it all together at the end of the year. Another friend of mine has a ContourHD and it worked really well for him last season.


Theres nothing wrong with going with an expensive cameras, because eventually they pay them selves off, ive been shooting tons of "sponsor me" vids for snowboarding, skateboarding , and wakeboarding. I already have $1000 back, and i just need $1500 more to balance it off. Thats just from 2 years, but it takes a while to get all that money back:laugh:


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

david_z said:


> my only experience with helmet cams was a countour that a guy had with us out in Wyoming a few winters ago. Snow was coming down heavy & wet, the camera basically didn't record anything after about 20 seconds because the lens got covered with snow/moisture.
> 
> I also want to go HD, looking at the GoPro cams instead of Contour - better frame rate at 720 I think.


This is why i am looking at the GoPro, mostly because it has the waterproof case.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My buddy just got a Kodak PlaySport. It does 1080p, and [email protected] It's a pretty sweet camera. Oh, did I mention it's waterproof? Up to 10 feet to be precise. Check it out. It's what's going to be filming for us all winter long. It's already been swimming in a sink and a pool and stood in the rain for hours. So far all the vids are crisp as can be. It does have Electronic Image Stabilization after all. Did I mention you should check it out?


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> This is why i am looking at the GoPro, mostly because it has the waterproof case.


ContourHD has a waterproof case you can buy and shoots video at 60fps at 720p. There may be other reasons to buy the GoPro instead but not those two.

This may be a good reason to get the GoPro:
Snowboarding with the Pole Cam Mount | Snowboard Video | broadbandsports.com

I'm pretty sure I can do the same with the ContourHD with the right pole and camera mount.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

NWBoarder28 said:


> My buddy just got a Kodak PlaySport. It does 1080p, and [email protected] It's a pretty sweet camera. Oh, did I mention it's waterproof? Up to 10 feet to be precise. Check it out. It's what's going to be filming for us all winter long. It's already been swimming in a sink and a pool and stood in the rain for hours. So far all the vids are crisp as can be. It does have Electronic Image Stabilization after all. Did I mention you should check it out?


Hmmm. I just googled that one, it's considerably cheaper (new ~$120) than the GoPro ($289) and has many of the same features/capabilities. On a budget, and considering that I don't do epic videography or anything, this might be a better option for me.

I'm a bit off-put by the item weight which amazon lists at 1.4 pounds - but I gotta believe most of that is packaging (?). The GoPro is like 3oz or something.

What I like about this Kodak instead is that it has a viewfinder screen which the GoPro lacks, although the GoPro's wider field of vision allegedly makes up for that.


----------



## NickinSummit (Sep 12, 2010)

That video shot with the GoPro was pretty awesome. I'll be picking up the Hero HD for this season. I really have heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

same here. the gopro is where its at and a lot of film company's have been using them for their action shots.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

david_z said:


> Hmmm. I just googled that one, it's considerably cheaper (new ~$120) than the GoPro ($289) and has many of the same features/capabilities. On a budget, and considering that I don't do epic videography or anything, this might be a better option for me.
> 
> I'm a bit off-put by the item weight which amazon lists at 1.4 pounds - but I gotta believe most of that is packaging (?). The GoPro is like 3oz or something.
> 
> What I like about this Kodak instead is that it has a viewfinder screen which the GoPro lacks, although the GoPro's wider field of vision allegedly makes up for that.


Yeah, it's pretty light. I would say that is the packaging weight, not the camera itself. As far as field of vision goes, it has a pretty good one, but you can always pick up a cheap wide angle lens for it if you feel the need. It really is a nice little cam and it will be even better when the Gorrilapod shows up for it.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

FYI, REI has their 20% off deal for all members for 1 item u ntil October 17th.

Theres a ton of exceptions, but none of them are related to the GoPro HD they have for 299.95

That brings it down to $240 which is a bit better..

And i think i still have like 70 bucks of my REI kick back from last year...so unless someone gives me a good reason why not to get a GoPro for $170 dollars by Friday ill probably put in the order


----------



## lupine (Sep 16, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> And i think i still have like 70 bucks of my REI kick back from last year...so unless someone gives me a good reason why not to get a GoPro for $170 dollars by Friday ill probably put in the order


I'm pretty sure you should just go ahead and do it. Getting a GoPro for $170 is an amazing deal.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> FYI, REI has their 20% off deal for all members for 1 item u ntil October 17th.


You know i was just at REI looking for new hiking boots the other day, I almost asked if they had GoPro but just assumed they didn't. I'll check it out.



arsenic0 said:


> Theres a ton of exceptions,


You're telling me. I thought I could get a Jones Mountain Twin for 20% off...


----------



## scotty860 (Sep 18, 2010)

i got the gopro hd and a few of my friends do too we all love them. if it only had a lcd screen but why should u need one it is a pov camera u r not gonna be watching a little screen as you are riding.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

They are coming out with a LCD screen you can hook up to the GoPro Hero HD's, but its not out for pre-order yet..

Its called the LCD Bacpac and is supposed to be around 50 bucks probably.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Im looking for a video cam with bust mode option (for sequence shots)... I know its usually seen on digital cameras, and i know picture quality in video cams usually stink. But it is a cool option to have on a video camera so you dont have to also carry a camera around with you


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I know the GoPro has that option, photo every 2s.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Cool, im def looking into it.. But like people said earlier the Drift is nice b/c the lcd on it.. tough decision

awesome site
trickology back side 360 double tail


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> I know the GoPro has that option, photo every 2s.


yea you can set it to take a photo every 2,5,10,30 or 60 seconds and you can just do a regular triple shot burst every time you hit the shutter button.


really i dont see much need for a lcd screen, most of the time you'll be using a camera like this itll be at the end of a stick or on your chest/head so you wouldnt be able to see it anyway and its easy enough to just plug it in the laptop in the lodge and watch right there. its not like you need to watch it immediately after doing the trick.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

but to take pictures esp. trying to do a burst shot of your buddy hitting a jump. it would be good to see what your shooting lol... I know that where ever you look the cam prob captures but... ummmm yeah i dont know


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> really i dont see much need for a lcd screen, most of the time you'll be using a camera like this itll be at the end of a stick or on your chest/head so you wouldnt be able to see it anyway and its easy enough to just plug it in the laptop in the lodge and watch right there. its not like you need to watch it immediately after doing the trick.


Watching on the lift is where it's at. Even though the wide angle 270* covers a lot, the rider vs. the sky or ground is narrow or 16x9. It is easy to flub it, based on how you're pointing the camera at the action.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> Watching on the lift is where it's at. Even though the wide angle 270* covers a lot, the rider vs. the sky or ground is narrow or 16x9. It is easy to flub it, based on how you're pointing the camera at the action.


yea but while your filming, a lcd isnt really going to help you get the shot any better with a camera like this. 

its not like you just hold the gopro in your hand like you would a hand held. it usually attached to either yourself, which you def wont be looking at any lcd, or you can attach it to the end of the ski pole or something else of the sort. 

you can watch the footage just as easily in the lodge when you take a little rest. you also dont have to film in 16x9 ratio. the default is set on 960p which is 4:3 so you get the max overall view that you can get, if you wanted a wider view you can switch it to 720p or 1080p for full HD but a more limited view in exchange(it says the 1080p is 25% narrower compared to the 170 degrees of view on the other resolutions.

i just got the camera the other day and have been playing around with it a lot and it picks up a lot more then you would think in the shot. plus didnt someone just say they are coming out with a lcd attachment as well?


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

oregon scientific atc9k hd action camera... A new camera i came across while doing some research on diff cameras


----------



## skatesurfsnow (Feb 3, 2010)

*Snowboarding camera*

Hi,

We just got these GoPro cameras in at Surfside Sports.
They work killer for surfing, and are also supposed to work insane for boarding.
Surfside Sports - Search
Check them out!
Hope this helps!

Mike at surfside


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

what's size mem card are you gooing to use? it holds up to 32gb. Im guessing if you film a day in 1080p you can only get like 4 hours.

Only thing i dont like is that it does 1080p in 30 fps.. and only 60fps in 720p


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

it does 720 at frame rates of 30/s and 60/s. Also does 960 at 30fps and 1080 at 30fps.

Are you looking for 1080 at 60 frames? I haven't seen anything that does that, although I'm sure there are $4,000+ video cameras out there that are the size of a Buick which can shoot 60fps in full HD, if you're looking at the GoPro Hero or the Contour or whatever, I don't think this should be a dealbreaker for you. There is literally nothing else out there that will do what you're asking. There are some DSLRs that shoot 1080 at 30fps and also do some super-slow-motion up to maybe 1,000fps but you lose video quality in proportion to the increase in frame rate.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

to be honest i dont even see myself using the 1080 option that much. the 1080, while being the best res also has a slightly more limited view then the rest of the resolutions. 1080 only covers a 127% angle view while the rest give 170%. 960p has the tallest frame of all the resolutions while also giving the most overall view in general and 720 has the widest frame and also the only one you can film at 60 fps.


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

Another point is that 1080p footage requires a powerhouse of a pc to play around with in a editing program. I am also about to buy a camera and at the moment I want to get the HD Hero and record in 720p, its more than good enough quality for my amateur shooting anyway. If I get serious and can afford it, I'll buy a DLSR like the Canon EOS 550D, it shoots 1080p and will of course also take awesome pictures with the right photographer.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Sorry my comment didnt come out right.. I may have been drunk or half asleep i appologize..
Just ordered the go pro hd for 219.. here...GoPro HD Motorsports HERO (1080p) Wide Angle 5MP Camera - Helmet / Surface Mount
I see my self only shooting in 720p as well.. and most likely only 60fps bc i will never know what i will want to edit and slo mo.. and its not super easy to keep switching settings i think


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> Sorry my comment didnt come out right.. I may have been drunk or half asleep i appologize..
> Just ordered the go pro hd for 219.. here...GoPro HD Motorsports HERO (1080p) Wide Angle 5MP Camera - Helmet / Surface Mount
> I see my self only shooting in 720p as well.. and most likely only 60fps bc i will never know what i will want to edit and slo mo.. and its not super easy to keep switching settings i think


Thanks!! Combined it with a coupon for free shipping to Canada (I know right?! ) and now we play the waiting game. Lowest price it seems


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Thanks!! Combined it with a coupon for free shipping to Canada (I know right?! ) and now we play the waiting game. Lowest price it seems


Good sir I am looking to buy however when I go to select shipping it's still charging me the 40$ to ship it... how did you get your free shipping? Thanks


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Thanks!! Combined it with a coupon for free shipping to Canada (I know right?! ) and now we play the waiting game. Lowest price it seems


Awesome!!! i got free shipping from them in the states.. still waiting for it...

you wont find a better price for a package with mounts... even the Naked one is more expensive..
I have been researching for months. and finally fell upon this site... Best deal available


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Puggy said:


> Good sir I am looking to buy however when I go to select shipping it's still charging me the 40$ to ship it... how did you get your free shipping? Thanks


Canada - Use Coupon Code - CanShip


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

it doesnt come w/ the 32gig mem card? how much does that cost?


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

no it doesnt.. Buy that on your own.. either 16gb or 32gb class 6... Kingston and patriot model doesnt give probs..

Gopro still has some bugs..But for the price and quality its well worth it. check out this site 
GoProUser.freeforums.org • Index page


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> Awesome!!! i got free shipping from them in the states.. still waiting for it...
> 
> you wont find a better price for a package with mounts... even the Naked one is more expensive..
> I have been researching for months. and finally fell upon this site... Best deal available


Indeed. Rather strange that its cheaper than the Naked model, but meh. It also lacks the helmet strap but with the money we're saving we can stock up on a few accessories easily. I for one think I'd like to grab the Aluminium extension rod from: GoPro HD Hero camera ORDER PAGE - EyeOfMine Multimedia


----------



## Suburban Blend (Feb 23, 2008)

*Helmet HD Cameras*

These guys have free shipping, GoPro, Contour, Drift Cameras, and all the cool accessories: https://www.mypov360.com/shop/

I was just playing around with the sequence interval feature that the Drift has. 3,5,10,or 30 second intervals. So I can wait to shoot some snow stacking up on the ground. Any day now.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Suburban Blend said:


> These guys have free shipping, GoPro, Contour, Drift Cameras, and all the cool accessories: https://www.mypov360.com/shop/


That Drift cam looks badass I wish I would've seen that before I bought the toaster.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

david_z said:


> That Drift cam looks badass I wish I would've seen that before I bought the toaster.


I agreed, till I saw its size.. its actually bigger than the other two when laid out across the table. I still like it though, LCD and everything makes it seem like a solid cam


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Indeed. Rather strange that its cheaper than the Naked model, but meh. It also lacks the helmet strap but with the money we're saving we can stock up on a few accessories easily. I for one think I'd like to grab the Aluminium extension rod from: GoPro HD Hero camera ORDER PAGE - EyeOfMine Multimedia


Aluminum extension rod is where its at! it comes with tripod adapter as well... I been looking at that site for some time now. Im not a fan of the POV headstrap.. But to each his own.. Save cash here.. spend it there lol i figured i would save few bucks and get what i really want..
extra battery
good sdhc card
and extension pole. possibly the handle grip


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

Drift has some sweet features... LCD screen.. Remotee etc.. However it lacks 60fps.. and it looks like an orange dildo lol


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

The size isn't a huge concern but I really wish there was an LCD for the GoPro it's been in development I guess but hasn't been made available to anyone to purchase yet.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i went to amazon to order my sd card, i wanted the biggest one so i got the 32 gig and just made sure it was the same exact one that they sell on the site. on the site they have class 4s, thats what i got in the 32 gb version and i havent had any problems with it at all.

Amazon.com: Kingston 16 GB Class 4 SDHC Flash Memory Card SD4/16GBET: Electronics: Reviews, Prices & more

Amazon.com: Kingston 32 GB Class 4 SDHC Flash Memory Card SD4/32GB: Electronics


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

this makes sense but earlier NYCboarder said: 6gb or 32gb class 6
which made me wonder since i see issues w/ the cards on that forum he recommended me


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

legends6spd said:


> this makes sense but earlier NYCboarder said: 6gb or 32gb class 6
> which made me wonder since i see issues w/ the cards on that forum he recommended me


You're saying they specifically had problems with class 6 cards? What were they, I couldn't find the posts and I'm considering class 6 > 4.


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

legends6spd said:


> Thanks for linking to that page. I now realize there's a HUGE problem with cards and GoPro cameras which may require a firmware? So when I receive the camera brand new, first thing I should do is upgrade the firmware? Also, since you have more experience, are you saying just get the 16/32gb class 6? I thought those are the ones that tends to have the most problems? I'd rather go get a slower/smaller card w/ no problems than a big one that does. A link to those SD cards in with the best would help too. Sorry for being a newb in all of this.


I don't know that I would call it a huge problem unless you know the number of complaints and the number sold. I got the gopro hd this past Feb(iirc) and got a name brand(kingston maybe?) 32gb card and had 0 issues. I would never do a firmware update unless the manufacturer makes it seem urgent. Put the card in and try it. If it works, call it a day. If not AND it is exhibiting the problem that the particular firmware addresses, then flash it. I love my cam and have jitter free 720 just holding in my hand while riding(or my closest emulation of).
Steve


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

I read alot of posts on issues... best cards to get are 16gb class 6 Patriot or kingston... Be careful where you order from bc. people make fake SD cards... Buy from a reputible dealer... I baught 2 16gb class 6 patriots.. Bc recording at 720p 60fps the battery will prob kick before the 32gb card fills.. 
GoProUser.freeforums.org • Index page


Class 4 works well also.. sorry if i made a mistake and said they dont work well..> Gopro recommends class 4 or 6. I got class 6 because as the card fills it writes slower.. Class 6 designates its lowest write speed. and filming 720p 60fps you want faster write speed.. Ifound a good deal on new egg so got it there 2 16gb patriot's class 6 for about 65 bucks


----------



## Kapn.K (Jan 8, 2009)

This is the one I bought. Guess it's a class 4. haven't done any 60's(my skills are so weak I'd hate to see them slowed down!)
Newegg.com - Kingston 32GB Secure Digital High-Capacity (SDHC) Flash Card Model SD4/32GB


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

NYCboarder said:


> I read alot of posts on issues... best cards to get are 16gb class 6 Patriot or kingston... Be careful where you order from bc. people make fake SD cards... Buy from a reputible dealer... I baught 2 16gb class 6 patriots.. Bc recording at 720p 60fps the battery will prob kick before the 32gb card fills..
> GoProUser.freeforums.org • Index page
> 
> 
> Class 4 works well also.. sorry if i made a mistake and said they dont work well..> Gopro recommends class 4 or 6. I got class 6 because as the card fills it writes slower.. Class 6 designates its lowest write speed. and filming 720p 60fps you want faster write speed.. Ifound a good deal on new egg so got it there 2 16gb patriot's class 6 for about 65 bucks


sweet, thats a sick deal


----------



## gamer565 (Nov 13, 2010)

The newer Tachyon camera's are nice, I had a "older" version that I used for paintballing and the footage was pretty good.


----------



## waketoboard (Sep 6, 2010)

there's really no need for the 32gb card unless you can't upload your videos. The battery life on the GoPro HD is just over two hours (2.25 I think). They make a bagpac extension that doubles it, but if you're charging with a laptop just unload the video then


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

waketoboard said:


> there's really no need for the 32gb card unless you can't upload your videos. The battery life on the GoPro HD is just over two hours (2.25 I think). They make a bagpac extension that doubles it, but if you're charging with a laptop just unload the video then


each battery is $19, no reason not to carry a few on you... and our hill is open 12 hours a day, so you never know how much space you'll need... especially if you're going POV


----------



## Biornus (Nov 2, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> each battery is $19, no reason not to carry a few on you... and our hill is open 12 hours a day, so you never know how much space you'll need... especially if you're going POV


Exactly, I am getting maybe 3 batteries.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

where do u guys buy batteries for $19? please send link!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

legends6spd said:


> where do u guys buy batteries for $19? please send link!


go pro battery - Google Product Search

GoPro Official Store: Wearable Digital Cameras for Sports


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

*3.2ghz 4gb RAM, 1gb graphics card not good enough? 32-bit OS*

I had spent all summer trying to upgrade my 32 bit PC that was 7 years old but it stilled lagged. I tried editing HD on my wife's new $400 basic 64-bit eMachine and it worked no problem. Using a trial of Adobe Premiere. So I just got a 64-bit Walmart HP i7 tower just for editing and playing back HD ($1200.) This summer I also used a iMac i7 for a while, and while it was a dream to use, I like the HP PC better. It's the iSeries processors and the 64-bit OS that makes all the difference when editing HD in my opinion.

Note: for the hassle that 60fps brings to the file size and editing, I'd say it's not worth it, using speed control in editing software is just the same in my opinion. See sample here (Skier Vid) I just made the clip speed 50% so it doubled the clip time much like assigning a 60fps clip to 30. Yes the purist will disagree, but for videos on the web you cannot tell the difference.


----------

